# The DOUBLE litter thread



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

So Penny came in season on August 1st. I will update this thread as we go along with her progress.

Yesterday, on day 5, we went for the first Progesterone test, pre breeding exam and consult, and a Brucellosis test. Progesterone on day 5 was .04.

Target: 5.0

The next progesterone test will be either tomorrow or I might possibly wait until Monday. Because this will be a natural breeding, if she is at or past 5 on Monday, I would just go ahead and take her for breeding and count from that day.

However, if we can target the day she goes to 5, we can pinpoint the whelping date much more accurately.

I will be using the WhelpWise service for this whelping. http://www.whelpwise.com There will also be a cam on the box from just before the whelping until the puppies start going outside a lot, about 4-5 weeks.

Anyone want to guess what day she will be bred on?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Why is it called the Double litter?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Probably because I am wierd about litter names. 

This is my 4th litter. I use the letters of the alphabet to designate each litter, do this is the "D" litter. Each puppy will have the word DOUBLE in their name so it is easy to keep up with what litter they came from, and it identifies the litter distinctly from any others I might have.

The next litter, the "E" litter is the Extra litter. It is a lot of fun for me making the name lists.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Probably because I am wierd about litter names.
> 
> This is my 4th litter. I use the letters of the alphabet to designate each litter, do this is the "D" litter. Each puppy will have the word DOUBLE in their name so it is easy to keep up with what litter they came from, and it identifies the litter distinctly from any others I might have.
> 
> The next litter, the "E" litter is the Extra litter. It is a lot of fun for me making the name lists.


I woulda called them the Demon puppies litter. That might have scared off potential buyers tho lol.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Whelpwise is cool. I doppler all my pregnant/in labor bitches. But not as often as WW does.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing day 14


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

My guess is the 13th on when she'll be ready for her beau


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

What were your other litter themes. I know C was Choice, but what was A & B? And who's the planned daddy again?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The A litter was in 1996, it was all Greek names in honor of the Summer Olympics, which were going on in Atlanta when they were born in late July.

The B litter, 2003, had no survivors.

The sire is CH Silverhill's Ice. 

We just came back from the second blood draw for Progesterone levels. I will get the results in the morning, but since I am not coming home from the show, you all will have to wait until Sunday afternoon to find out if we are out the door to Raleigh, or going back for another test on Monday.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ooo! SilverHill! I'm looking to get a Rott from her in the future


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Xeph, I have known Cathy for 20 years. We are close friends!

Re this breeding, Penny progesterone results so far:

Wed, day 5 0.4

Friday, day 7 1.9

This surge in progesterone levels likely indicates that the LH surge, which triggers ovulation, was overnight last night.

We will go for one more Progesterone test on Monday, and I expect breeding on Wednesday and Thursday, days 12 and 13.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

5.5 on the Progesterone yesterday, so that was ovulation day.

Breeding will take place tomorrow, Aug 12 and Thurs. Aug 13. Puppies due near October 15.

LET'S DANCE THE HAPPY FERTILITY PUPPY DANCE!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck!!! Can't wait to hear the news


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am planning Ultra Sound to confirm her in whelp on Sept. 11. Now that I have her ovulation date and have looked at a calendar, I expect her due on Oct. 11.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Good luck with your girl! I cant wait to watch this all unfold!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Good luck! I cant wait to be watching the puppy cam again! And to see cute little Rottie puppies.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

And if you just so happen have a puppy that you are hard time placing, keep me in mind.  I like the ones no one else wants. 

Beautiful dogs! Good luck with your litter.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was close! LOL! Good luck ^_^


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Silverhill's Ice? That is not who you were originally looking at for this litter was it? I know I am getting old and could be completely confused but.... I could have sworn it was a different dog. Ice is NICE.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This has been planned for about a year.  I am at Cathy's house.  We had a breeding yesterday, and will have another one today.

She has a litter of Ice puppies here, his first one, that are about 5 weeks old. You should see the heads. OMG. Nice toplines bone and temperament.  I can't wait to see what Penny produces from him.

Puppies due October 11!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know Red, I have seen the pictures. I wish I were ready for a puppy. Then again, I would take all of those little stinkers if I could. Cathy breeds some gorgeous dogs. 

I looked back and see that you have "Burning" picked for your next litter. That is why I was so confused. I am old, it takes me a little longer to catch up but I get there eventually. 
I can't wait to see Penny's pups. Will you have the puppy cam again?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

YESSS, there will be a cam. I moved the crates out of here today. I am already starting to get ready!

We got another breeding this morning. If she is still in heat Sunday we may breed her one more time just to make sure.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today Penny is abruptly out of season on day 16. Day 4 from the first breeding.

Many feel this is an early indication of successful breeding.

Keep your fingers crossed for lots of Double kids!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you!

I had no idea that there was a good Rottweiler breeder almost in my backyard! LOL I'll keep you in mind; one day in the next few years I will be looking for a conformation/obedience Rottie.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Monica, there are actually a number of very good people in NC! Keep in touch, when you get ready, if I don't have anything, I can send you along to several very good people who would also be closeby to you.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgeous! This is a breed Ive been in love with for years. They're some of the most gentle dogs Ive had the pleasure to meet. 

When my oldest was about 2 I had taken her to a flower festival in a neighboring town. While walking around we encountered a HUGE male. The encounter left me in awe, he was SO gentle with Shay. Shaylyn is now 11 and sharing my love for rotties, she'll be drooling over the thought of watching a litter on a puppy cam (me too! lol)


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be setting up the cam about a week before the whelping so you can all watch me get the box and all ready. You will be able to watch as she is monitored with the whelpwise contraction monitor, and while I listen to and locate the puppy heartbeats with the hand held doppler. 

I should know within about 12 hours of when whelping will begin. They were very close last time.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Woohoooo!


I've got my fingers crossed that the breeding was successful and I can't wait
to see puppies. 

Did I mention I'm excited?!?!?!??!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Some people may be interested in what a breeding such as this costs.

The tally so far:

Updated CERF eye test: $35.00
Prebreeding exam and consultation, Brucellosis screening, 
baseline progesterone test $290.00
2 more progesterone tests $130.00
Stud fee $800.00
Trip to make breeding $150.00

So far we are up to $1405.00. This does not include any of the other expenses incurred such as training, showing, and finishing the dam's titles (Estimated 5K), all her health testing (probably another 1200), advertising and website (several hundred more).

Future expenses will include an ultra sound to confirm pregnancy (About $100.00), rental of Whelpwise equipment (About $450.00), various other supplies I will need to have on hand for whelping (about $300).

My whelping box is relatively new. I spent about 350 on materials for it, and my husband built it for me. I am making some mods to the safety rails, so will spend another hundred bucks or so doing this before these puppies arrive.

Here she is in the box in 2007 just before the Choice litter was born.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Today Penny is abruptly out of season on day 16. Day 4 from the first breeding.
> 
> Many feel this is an early indication of successful breeding.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for lots of Double kids!


That or she just wasn't feeling the love for Ice. LOL 
I am hoping that your theory of a successful breeding is the actual reason.

I can't wait to see those little darlings on film. Give Penny a huge kiss from us.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

oh no. She was definitely feeling the love for him! LOL But after we got home, she went out of season almost immediately.

She is 93 lbs today. I hope to get photos sometime today. Today is day 9 on the countdown to day 63 and whelping. 

Barrel girth is 34". Abdominal girth is 27".


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm getting excited! Thanks for the run down in cost. It's really intersting to see how much a GREAT breeder will spend on their litter.

I'm also excited about the web cam. It will be so cool to see the litte pups!

*crosses fingers for a sucessful breeding*


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

From time to time between now and the whelping, the puppy cam will be live. It is live right now. On the bed is my girl who was so sick the other week, "Diddy", taking a little afternoon snooze.

The whelping box will be in this room when it's time to be set up.

http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/801412


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Penny is on day 21 of 63. Nipples are enlarged, there is breast development, and a filling in in the flank area.

She has not gained any weight. I weighed her at the vet twice this past week.

She has gained one inch on both ends. Barrel is now 35, flank girth is 28.

She is very hungry, and very clingy. Ultra sound is Friday after next!

For comparison:

Not pregnant










Today


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you sooo much for letting us join in on this. It is so interesting to me to see a good breeder in action, and to know exactly what it costs to better a breed.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

> The tally so far:
> 
> Updated CERF eye test: $35.00
> Prebreeding exam and consultation, Brucellosis screening,
> ...


Wowie, this all sounds just like mine and dh's fertility treatments.  Except I didn't charge hubby a stud fee! 

Good luck with everything! I love how well taken care of these puppies are even before they're conceived!!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> Wowie, this all sounds just like mine and dh's fertility treatments.  Except I didn't charge hubby a stud fee!
> 
> Good luck with everything! I love how well taken care of these puppies are even before they're conceived!!


Oh boy did that give me a chuckle! 

So excited to watch the pups!


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

aww beatufil dogs do u no any good breeders in jersey


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

AHH red this is soo excitingg!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Day 26! She is looking decidedly thick in the flank area. I can tell quite a bit of difference when I am putting her in and out of her crate. I lift her rear up into her crate which is stacked on top of another one, and help her out. She feels like she is huge already compared to a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That at that big plump Rottie mama.  Can't wait to see the pups.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all this


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a wonderful and informative thread. Let's us get a look at how the good breeders do it! Thanks, Redyre!


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, big belly and all that is one gorgeous dog, can't wait to see the gorgeous puppies!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

And here she is on Day 29. Today is the beginning of week 5. Her underline continues to drop. All my breeder pals in Raleigh took one glance at her and said yep, pregnant. 

I have called the repro vet to see if I can go ahead and come in for the ultra sound before Thursday.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

awww look at the big belly!!
I cant wait to see the pups!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

so exciting and such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yeah that is one pregnant dog!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Foxy&Beau (Feb 22, 2009)

She is soooo gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for sharing this with us. It will be a joy to follow. Hope there are lots of healthy lil rottie running around in October.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Penny is confirmed in whelp today by ultrasound. This will be a large litter. Altho we did not count, there were numerous vesicles, easy to find. Embryos look healthy with proper placental development.

Today is day 30 from ovulation. (Progesterone was 5.5 on August 10, breedings took place August 12 and 14). Puppies are due October 11.

She will be exrayed on the 8th so we can get a rough count.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Thank you for continuing to update. Im very thankful for good breeders that are willing to share their experience. My 11 year old has been exposed to a BYB (ex sister in law), through these updates she's able to see how a good breeder handles a litter. 

Penny is beautiful. We're loving the pictures.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am so glad that so many of you are enjoying following along.

Just for the record, that was $90 more today.

LMA I hope that you and your 11YO will be able to join us for the birth, I plan to stream it live.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

this is so interesting. I never plan to breed dogs or any animal (except possibly betta fish) but it is so interesting to learn how it is done correctly.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the pregnancy confirmation 



RedyreRottweilers said:


> She will be exrayed on the 8th so we can get a rough count.


Can't wait to count heads and spines!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am guessing 10 puppies.  Go Penny!!!  I hope all continues to go well for you and her. I foresee some sleepless nights for you both. ha ha


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy confirmation
> 
> Can't wait to count heads and spines!


My Repro Vet will be in her brand new facility when we go for the xrays. DIGITAL babee. So I will post it here, and yep, you can count for yourself.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> My Repro Vet will be in her brand new facility when we go for the xrays. DIGITAL babee. So I will post it here, and yep, you can count for yourself.


*dances*


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I wish you all the best with this pregnancy and delivery.We recently had a litter loss and know how exciting and trying the proper care and breeding of dogs can be.

Best of Luck


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Timeline: Today is day 32 of 63.

It is day 32 from when progesterone went to 5.5, or day of ovulation.

It is 30 days from the first breeding, and 28 days from the second breeding.

She is 100 lbs, up from 93 pre breeding.

Her girth is up to 36, abdomen is 29.5.

Puppies will be born October 11, 63 days from ovulation, 61 days from breeding one, and 59 days from breeding 2.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Red, I wanna count puppies!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

oh well, you can, but you have a while to wait. LOL The exray is not until October 8.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> oh well, you can, but you have a while to wait. LOL The exray is not until October 8.


OHHHHHH _OCTOBER_ 8th! here I was thinking, uhhhh she promised the 8th, where are they?! I always get people sending me x-rays going, GUESS THE SPINES! It's a fun game, can't wait to play!


----------



## Foxy&Beau (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow this is so exciting. I've thought about breeding someday when my kids are bigger. Nice to see what it all entails and how it's done right


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

34 days. I am scared to think what she will look like in 3 weeks time!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

That much be one heck of a litter...she looks like she's ready to pop!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina said:


> That much be one heck of a litter...she looks like she's ready to pop!


That is all those BIG strong puppies.  All 10 of them.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> 34 days. I am scared to think what she will look like in 3 weeks time!


She looks like she fell and can't get up!!!!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I've fallen, and I can't get up!

Wow, she's big...12 pups is my guess  that's an awfully big belly that early on.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm curious, do you have a waiting list going already?


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im gonna guess 9 strong healthy puppies. =]


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

RaeganW said:


> I'm curious, do you have a waiting list going already?


Yes I do. I would not make any breeding without homes waiting. There are 6 puppies placed out of this litter right now.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Yes I do. I would not make any breeding without homes waiting. There are 6 puppies placed out of this litter right now.


First off.. Penny is gorgeous! Rotties have always been on my short list 

What I wanted to ask is a technical question. I've heard of earmarking homes for pups before they are born but what happens if say you have 6 homes placed and end up only having say 4 puppies? Just curious


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna go with 12 pups. I dunno why. That number just came to me.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

pittsabowawa said:


> First off.. Penny is gorgeous! Rotties have always been on my short list
> 
> What I wanted to ask is a technical question. I've heard of earmarking homes for pups before they are born but what happens if say you have 6 homes placed and end up only having say 4 puppies? Just curious


If that were to happen, some people would either wait until the next litter, or I would redirect them to other breeder friends of mine who have litters coming up.

This is one reason I don't take more than about 6 firm reservations before puppies are born. If there are more reservations than puppies, then puppies are placed in the order I got the reservations with respect also to who wants show prospects or companions.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

how much do your pups usually go for? Im thinking in a couple years to add another rottie to the family. I want to train moostafa first. I miss my rotten boy


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Eris, I only discuss purchase price with those who are seriously interested in a puppy.

The cost of my puppies is within what would be considered the norm for quality guaranteed puppies from health tested well titled and bred parents.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Eris, I only discuss purchase price with those who are seriously interested in a puppy.
> 
> The cost of my puppies is within what would be considered the norm for quality guaranteed puppies from health tested well titled and bred parents.


Well Red, you know you and I would have been having that discussion but I now have a $3,800 ACL surgery to pay for on my rescue boy. New puppy will have to wait again.  It's alright though, I am a believer in Fate, maybe God knows *My perfect puppy* is in a future litter.  I sure hope it is a girl next time. ha ha


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm awful sorry to hear he has to have ACL surgery. Nothing is more important than getting Mr. Hollywood fixed up.

And....one never knows. Sometimes things happen in the strangest ways.


----------



## Foxy&Beau (Feb 22, 2009)

She sure is pretty large already. Must be 15 in there!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is 39 days from ovulation. 37 days from the first breeding, 35 days from the second. 






































If you are following along, please check out my newly updated webpage. The news is right on the front page!


----------



## 3dogmom26 (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried clicking on your webcam but it asks for a user name and password? I'd love to watch the progress live...any way you could help me get access to the webcam?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

OOOOOO Getting so excited about this lol. She is looking GREAT!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

44 days!

She is doing super, eating like a machine, glossy coat, super activity level. She has a lot more breast development this time around than last time, however, she is about the same size.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

You know, I'm still jealous you can get those great photos. I still can't get a photo of Sadie for her ILP because I'm having a hard time teaching her stand-stay. 

That said, your girl is SOO gorgeous. Can't WAIT to see the pups!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess I should not tell you that I take all these photos by myself? LOL

SHe was looking at a cookie in the second one, and at someone across the street in the first one.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So how long until we know how many puppies she is having? I can't wait to see them. I hope I will be able to see them live also.  Nothing cuter then a Rottie puppy.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Her exray is October 8.  I will know very close then, within one each way probably.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Good! I am still guessing 10 big fat healthy puppies.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Can you just tell her to hurry so we can see the puppies!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No hurrying!!!

I am not ready yet.  



photo 1, 44 days in whelp

photo 2, not pregnant


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, poor thing looks like she's about to pop!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She has almost 3 weeks left to go!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

This is so exiciting... Im not going to guess puppies because I have absoulutely NO experience with pregnant dogs. I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What a gorgeous Mama to be!! Can't wait to see those puppies when they come 

Also love the new look of the website, Redyre.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I put the whelping box up today. It is not "furnished" yet, but I did get it put up. I will finish getting it ready over the weekend so we are all ready. Penny will be sleeping and napping in the box over the next couple weeks until it is time for the puppies to arrive. In the photo is my older girl, Odessa, who really wanted to check things out once I had the box up and the room re-arranged.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I love this! So exciting! Thanks for keeping us up to date on her!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Cam plus chat now live at http://www.redyre.com/puppycam.html

Join us in the evenings or whenever you get a chance. It won't be online all the time, but most of the time in the evenings and on weekends it will, and then after the puppies just about full time for the first 3 weeks.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

*squeal* So exciting!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

IS THERE A PULLING YOUR HAIR OUT ICON???? 

Well this whole thing has made me want to curse a blue streak today. I have decided my best option is to use UStream.

The new link, and the final one unless I find yet ANOTHER solution, is http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre

This link has SOUND. VERY sensitive sound. The sound of my typing is LOUD! And you can hear how fast I am typing. However, I need NOT type, because if you have sound on, you can hear what I say.

   

I have it on this afternoon, and Penny (and I) will be in and out.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I think I have FINALLY worked out the kinks in the puppy cam. Join us this evening at Ustream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre for belly shot action and chat.

Here is Penny on day 50. Can you say NOT AMUSED? LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Penny  I just want to be there to give her a tummy rub and a kiss on her lovely cheeks.  She is such a good girl.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We are getting ready! 10 days to go. 

Penny in the box









Supply table (just getting started here)









Paperwork and puppy neck ribbons


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey--I love your litter chart you have sitting there. Did you do that yourself? Would you be willing to share? Looks wonderful!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

will you be showing the whelping live? And the first couple of days?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, as far as I know the whelping will be live.

WABANA, Here ya go!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

well good luck


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Awe, I went in to check on the puppy cam on ustream and I dont see her 

Where is she?! 
Hehe oh and I love the set up!
Nessa


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Well, I think I have FINALLY worked out the kinks in the puppy cam. Join us this evening at Ustream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre for belly shot action and chat.
> 
> Here is Penny on day 50. Can you say NOT AMUSED? LOL


Take cover.. she's gonna explode. 

The poor thing is huge.. bet she can't wait to have these pups.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry, she is outdoors for a little bit in this beautiful weather. I will call her in in a bit. She will be in the box this evening. Lots of exciting SLEEPING. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Sorry, she is outdoors for a little bit in this beautiful weather. I will call her in in a bit. She will be in the box this evening. Lots of exciting SLEEPING. LOL


She has to sleep while she still can.  Poor little Penny is gonna be very very busy soon. Thank God she has you to help her out.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Yay! I have it bookmarked, I'll be watching!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We are in the box tonight with calming music playing. Stop by and see us.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Tonight I can feel the puppies moving.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

9PM EDT. We are on. The WhelpWise equipment has arrived, and I will be unloading it in just a little bit.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow I just checked out the page, its AWESOME


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

she looks great on the ustream cam! thanks for sharing with us! She is letting us hear the puppy heart beats right now, so cool!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

its awesome.. hearing the heartbeats. So amazing.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't you just love hearing the heartbeats? I doppler all of my bitches (have our own doppler), although I don't do it near as often as WhelpWise says to - don't want to overdo it.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

My vet says 4. Maybe 5. Not a large litter, but that will be a really fun number to raise. 












Her bowel contents were very obstructive, but despite a second view, they still could not see through it. So, for now, we will say at least 4. Maybe 5. How many do you see?


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I see 5...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

These might be a little better to look at. I also marked what I see.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

It's crazy to see all those spines and skulls! I've looked at tons of xrays (chest and abd) in my 3.5 years as a nurse but have never seen anything like that!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

In the first x-ray, on the far right all curled up. Is that just someone else's parts?


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think 6
Maybe 5
But Im guessin 6


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, hope mom and pups are happy and healthy this coming sunday! wow, the spines are freaky and cool!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My goodness in that first shot it looks like there is a puppy bent completely in half in the lower right hand of the X-ray. I don't see 10 spines  I think some might just be hiding. ha ha


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is Penny at 60 days.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I for sure see 4, I think there is a 5th one hiding near the top


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I see 5


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Love this thread. Thanks for sharing. Nice whelping box and set up. 

Your girl is so big only a possible 5? Maybe there is a 6th one hiding in there. 



RedyreRottweilers said:


> Some people may be interested in what a breeding such as this costs.
> 
> The tally so far:
> 
> ...


YIKES

Very costly

On the health testing do you have an approx break down of the cost?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going to go with 5, I bet there's one hiding, even though I cannot for the life of my figure out how to read that x-ray. Totally awesome looking though, and Penny looks like she's ready to have this over with!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

hips and elbows can run anywhere between 150 to 400+ depending on your area, etc.

Avg is about 200.

Eyes if done at a dog show clinic, about 35. Done in an ACVO vet's office, probaly 135.

Hearts, auscultation (listening) only, at a show clinic, about 25. At an ACVC clinic, could be several times that.

It is a cost that must be considered when buying a puppy from many breeders. With me it is not optional for any puppy.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I see 4 for sure, but Im guessing 5 

Edit: Ok, I'm almost positive I see 5 in the bottom picture.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> hips and elbows can run anywhere between 150 to 400+ depending on your area, etc.
> 
> Avg is about 200.
> 
> ...


I was only wondering how it all added up to 1200. Thanks for a little break down.


I know it will vary by area because of the different prices vets charge for one. For instance total cost for hips + elbows is less then $200 for me.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been following this thread! How interesting and very cool! Can't wait to see them on the puppy cam!

I see 5 in the first one...so I'll guess 5 for sure, maybe 6

Hope the delivery goes well!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I see five in the first one? It looks like one is hiding between the one that is curled up and the one almost in the middle. (I just faintly see a skull I think?) I don't know, I'm not good at this.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Love this thread. Thanks for sharing. Nice whelping box and set up.
> 
> Your girl is so big only a possible 5? Maybe there is a 6th one hiding in there.
> 
> ...


4 CERF exams (only 2 have been sent in)

140

2 heart exams 70

Hip and Elbow Prelims
240

OFA thyroid
175

2 year old OFA hip and elbows
240

Submission to OVC
35

Looks like I was a little off in that estimate. Only about 900 for health testing.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah, I can't wait for puppies! Thank you so much for letting us hear the heartbeats! It really made my morning.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So how's it looking? Is today gonna be the day?!?


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

She's on the moniter, hopefully we'll know more soon!


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Im glued


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Im so sad... it won't play on my moms computer ... I hope everythings going well.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

no pups yet, her temps dropped though and the heart beats are all good


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

spugs said:


> no pups yet, her temps dropped though and the heart beats are all good


I was hoping she'd hold out until tomorrow.. when I can get back to MY computer and not this ancient one. I'm still trying to download the flash player in hopes I won't miss it.

YAY!!!!! Download successful.. Now I can see her


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

lol 103 viewers just waiting for puppies


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

i think its gonna be c-section.. I hope everythings ok. 

Sending good vibes and prayers to penny


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't see it, I can't see it! It says it's off air but I can see everyone chatting to the side. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

She's turned the cam off as she isn't home.. People are chatting while not viewign anything.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

red turned it off. i think she's going somewhere.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I just caught up, read the chat. Bummer if it needs to be a section, but whatever's safest for Penny and pups is best. Wish I had been around earlier to at least watch a little.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Shes taken Penny to the vets, I missed what happened exactly but I think shes getting in there first before theres any problems iykwim. Someone who knows more will be along soon. Fingers crossed for a healthy mam and pups.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

From someone (elsmoor) who has been in contact with red (posted on the web cam chat): "4:57 elsmoor: one puppy is stressing with a low heart beat 150, heading in for a section to save the one"

As of 5:00 pm (eastern time), no pups had been born and Penny was fine.


----------



## BusterBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Good thoughts to Penny, Red, and the babes =)


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Red and Penny are home after the C-section with 2 pups, William 11ozs and Grace 10.5oz. Red is with the family. Such cuties.

Welcome to the world William and Grace!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Good names!

*WELCOME PUPPIES!!!*

(It's red for Redyre)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I sooo can't wait for pics X3 I'm glad mom and puppies are doing good!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here for the few that can't view the cam:


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, only 2 puppies were in there?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Only 2 survived...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're adorable and so active!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so glad penny and pups are ok. Its sad only two survived... how many were there?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I wish bad things didnt happen to the people who do it right. Im glad William and Grace made it, they are very cute


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

pittsabowawa said:


> I'm so glad penny and pups are ok. Its sad only two survived... how many were there?


We were just told 5. 2 were "mummified" (not sure if this is the same as stillborn or not), one was PTS because of a Cleft pallet.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought there would be 5. Im so sad for the little ones. I didn't even know dogs could have cleft palats.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Photo of the Puppies on page 8


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> We were just told 5. 2 were "mummified" (not sure if this is the same as stillborn or not), one was PTS because of a Cleft pallet.


Mummified from what I know means it died a while back. They're often not passable and require c-section.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

a while ago when red did the doppler she said she only could find two heartbeats. But she only did one side so she thought maybe they were just hiding.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a Bittersweet day at the Red home. I Hope everything goes smoothly with the two beauties!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I wish bad things didnt happen to the people who do it right. Im glad William and Grace made it, they are very cute


I feel the same way... 

Hoping all the best for William and Grace.
Nessa


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

TY everyone. I am dead on my feet. Everyone is settled and doing fine. If I had not gone when I did, I would probably have had no puppies.

Pictures tomorrow. Thanks again so much for all the thoughts, it has been a rough day being a breeder today.


----------



## kspdogs2 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow Red so sorry to hear you had problems . 
Are you planning on keeping any of the Pups?


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that all didn't go perfectly with the delivery, but glad to hear of the two healthy pups. I bet they're going to be beauties just like their momma.

This is a great thread for people considering breeding to read, to see that even the most prepared, experienced, and educated breeders can still run into unavoidable problems. If you'd been a BYB, not listening to heart rates and just waiting for Penny to deliver herself, you'd have ended up with no puppies or, worse, no Penny.

Red, does this type of litter mean anything for Penny? Like, does it indicate that Penny shouldn't be bred further? I'm not a breeder, obviously, so I'm sorry for the dumb question. I just don't know if this sort of thing indicates a likely ongoing issue with litters or if it's just one of those fluke things that sometimes happens regardless.


----------



## Barb04 (Oct 13, 2009)

Red, my heart goes out to you and Penny. Little William and Grace look so beautiful with their mom. Hugs for you and kisses for Penny, William & Grace.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Here's one from this morning. Penny is such a pretty girl and being a good mommy to William and Grace.







[/IMG]


----------



## BusterBabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh the babies babies babiess =) They have the cutest squeaks and wiggles.

Makes me want to be a breeder =)


----------



## DobieK9 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hi Red glad all is doing well Penny is a great mom and she has 2 beautiful pups now..Im so glad everything went well and they are happy and healthy!*


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm watching the puppies for the first time right now. They are so tiny! They're feeding, and I think I can hear little sucking sounds, although I'm not sure. What a couple cuties.



Darkmoon said:


> We were just told 5. 2 were "mummified" (not sure if this is the same as stillborn or not), one was PTS because of a Cleft pallet.


I'm so sorry if this is sensitive or taboo to ask, but I thought cleft palates in dogs were cosmetic, not health problems?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

canteloupe said:


> I'm watching the puppies for the first time right now. They are so tiny! They're feeding, and I think I can hear little sucking sounds, although I'm not sure. What a couple cuties.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry if this is sensitive or taboo to ask, but I thought cleft palates in dogs were cosmetic, not health problems?


I could be wrong but I thought that if there was a cleft palate deformity that the pup would have a hard time/could not suckle ...also it would require surgery to correct?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Cleft palate means there is a split in the roof of the mouth that connects with the nasal cavity.

These puppies aspirate as soon as they nurse, get aspiration pneumonia, and die.

They can be surgically corrected, but it is not always successful and often puppies still have to be put down later.

Many cleft puppies also have other abnormalities.

I would not destroy any puppy for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

BusterBabe said:


> Makes me want to be a breeder =)


Really? For me, seeing what can go wrong even when you do everything right has made me even more convinced that breeding is not something I want to do. I will just enjoy Red's pups.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for answering.

I realized I completely mixed up cleft lip ("harelip") and cleft palate. I should have checked it out before I posted.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry we have been MIA for a couple of days. On Monday afternoon Penny was rushed in for an emergency c-section after WhelpWise monitoring showed one puppy’s heartbeat dipping into a critical area.

On section in one horn was William and Grace. Sadly, in the other horn were 2 mummified dead puppies, and another one with a cleft palate which regretfully I had euthanized.

William and Grace are doing well, gaining weight rapidly, and as always Penny is a fabulous and attentive mother. Here are some pictures to enjoy.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Aiieeeeeeee.

<3


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

jesirose said:


> Aiieeeeeeee.
> 
> <3


+1

What is a horn?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Reagan, in the bitch the uterus splits just above the cervix. It is in the shape of a Y. Each arm of the Y is called a horn. Puppies develop in both horns, which push out into the abdomen when pregnancy occurs.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

They are adorable puppies! 
I started reading this thread today and couldn't stop! I'm glad Penny and the two puppies are doing well. Good luck to you and take care.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

William and Grace are too cute for words! I'm glad they are healthy and growing fat and happy! Thanks for the update and keeping the cam going.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

they are just precious .. i couldn't do it though.. I would be "no I think I'll keep them" haha


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Puppies are gaining some freakish weight. Both of them gained 2.8 ounces in the last 24 hours.

How about some photos. 

Penny with Harley (William)









Grace, the Piggy Princess


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

These are all Harley


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

When did his name become Harley?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol, Red I guess you hear back on William.. now Harley. I hope it was the people you were hoping for (Known as Nubsmom in the chat)

They are to CUTE!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Their ears are so TINY! HEEE!


----------



## Jennyfur (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm new here and followed along on this thread--congratulations on the birth of two beautiful puppies! They are absolutely lovely.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am guessing this means that Skynard is smiling like crazy right now?  Looks like little Harley is smiling as well.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is 11 days old.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh god, what adorably cute little puppies. I especially love that last picture of Grace.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I keep missing the cam Red, but the pictures are adorable!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh she is adorable.. I just want to rub that big belly .


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

2 weeks old today. Still no eyes.  They just got to keep me waiting I guess.

Gracie face










Harley, drunk on milk










The Princess Piggy


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

they are just too precious! I wish I could be there to smell that puppy breath


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

AWWWWWW WARNING!!!................





Please scroll down...........





please...........







SCroll.............







Down..............






For.................







knockout..............





Cuteness...............



Keep going.........\/




PUPPY FEET AHEAD WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Cam is live this morning, come see us.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

Wow ! Red ! Good to see Penny again. I am sorry to hear of the problems with this litter, but CONGRATS on these 2 beauties. How is Penny ? Is she OK after her surgery?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Penny is doing great! She loves having puppies. She never gave any indication that she even had surgery. 

Pups are doing great, and getting big!


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

Aww That is great. I am glad she is OK, poor girl.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

OMG those feeeeeeties!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

puppy feet... may be one of the cutest things in the entire world


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS!

EYES are happening. Keep yours on the blog for instant updates. 

http://www.redyre.com/redyrenews/


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


U need to submit that to cute overload.com!!!

Those are just darling Tocks!! <3

Thanks for sharing... can't wait to see them on the cam with their eyes open.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I just don't think I need to say anything about this picture.



Harley at 16 days.










Keep up with us at the blog

http://www.redyre.com/redyrenews


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre


Look at that sweet little puppy rump.   I love little Rottie bumpers.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Come spend howlaween with us.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/redyre


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are 20 days old. Cute warning!

Harley



















Grace


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

Aww ! Their eyes are open, how cute is.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness, open eyes! They're such cuties! I can't believe they're 3 weeks old already!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Grace is 22 days old.

The bunny must die.










Practicing for big girl stuff










Just standing around


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I cannot handle the cute. That picture of her playing with the dumbell just kills me.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! They are getting so big!


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Harley and Grace are 4 weeks old today. They have teeth coming through, they are walking around, and sometimes even RUNNING, eating well, and they have had a few short trips outdoors to enjoy the lovely outdoors on the patio.

Here are a few 4 weeks old photos.




























A short clip of them playing

http://www.youtube.com/v/eHRTSavKhtI&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very upset with you Red, they are extremely cute, starting to play and you never have the cam on.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I know, I feel guilty, but I have been so busy I have had no time to turn it on, mainly because I can't run anything else if I'm running it. I hope to have it on tomorrow afternoon and evening, so try to tune in and come by to chat.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I know, I feel guilty, but I have been so busy I have had no time to turn it on, mainly because I can't run anything else if I'm running it. I hope to have it on tomorrow afternoon and evening, so try to tune in and come by to chat.


I suppose the clip of them playing will suffice me for tonight. 

I'll definitely check in tomorrow, I check in everyday...multiple times a day. Damn you for having such cute puppies.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today my neice and 2 of her friends came to visit the puppies. We had a nice visit. Many of the photos also include Penny in the whelping box along with the puppies and the visiting kids. I can’t say enough about how beautiful the temperament is on this bitch. She makes me so proud!

The puppies are 4.5 weeks old.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

They are HUGE Red! And adorable as all heck.

ETA: The cam is on, that seriously made my day.


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

Those pups are roly poly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is awesome that the puppies get exposure to children while there mama is there to give off the calming vibes. They are all so cute.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Those puppies are SO CUTE. Gah. I cannot hardly wait until I can get another Rottie. I may need to put myself on your waiting list... 

How far from Raleigh are you?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh look at those chunky monkeys  I just wish I could sqweeze them. Such cute faces.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

In just a bit they are going to have a trip outside. Both of them are really playing a lot with the toys, and each other. I have observed Grace twice today carrying toys around the whelping box. This is a super indication that she will have a strong drive to retrieve. 

I promise pictures from outside later.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Red... are rotties bred to retrieve? I admit I really don't know what their orignial purpose was. Can't wait for more pics


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I apologize for the quality of the photograph. I took it with my web cam.

He is 5 weeks old.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> Red... are rotties bred to retrieve? I admit I really don't know what their orignial purpose was. Can't wait for more pics


They were the original drover dogs and they were pretty much employed as an all purpose dog


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm sorry, pitsabowa, I missed your post. Perhaps not specifically bred to retrieve, however, they have been bred as working dogs, with the requirement of a retrieve for all SchH titles for many years.

Therefore, dogs selected for breeding were ones who were willing to work and would retrieve. 

Most Rottweilers have a strong desire to CHASE objects. The retrieve part depends a lot on early shaping by whoever is handling the puppy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're adorable! They're getting so big.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I'm sorry, pitsabowa, I missed your post. Perhaps not specifically bred to retrieve, however, they have been bred as working dogs, with the requirement of a retrieve for all SchH titles for many years.
> 
> Therefore, dogs selected for breeding were ones who were willing to work and would retrieve.
> 
> Most Rottweilers have a strong desire to CHASE objects. The retrieve part depends a lot on early shaping by whoever is handling the puppy.


oh that make sense.. thanks for the info 

They are so cute.. I can't believe how big they're getting


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok, here's Gracie.  She will be 6 weeks in 3 days.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

AIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE

it's all I can say.

WANT.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Harley


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww! They are so CUTE! Grace has a nice stack going on. 

Was Harley sold to a show home or a pet home?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are buying him as their companion and pet, however, I will show him if he has potential. He looks very nice so far, and so does Grace!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you keeping Grace? (I would guess you are, since Harley's name changed but Grace's didn't)


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Depending on what she looks like at 7-8 weeks, yes, I'm keeping her. So far so good.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

They get cuter with every picture ... its cool your keeping grace.. maybe we'll be able to see her grow into the beautiful girl I know she'll be.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

6 weeks old!

Harley










Grace


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

They are getting so big! Everytime I see them they just get cuter and cuter


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

So cute! Every time you put up new pictures I show DH and he always goes, "Mine." We want a rottie so bad but can't have them in our current apartment. *sigh* Some day; in the mean time we'll just drool over yours.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Fuzzy!  This is getting to be my favorite stage of puppies, when they start to look like dogs and not generic blobs of mammal.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

They are growing up fast!

How are they looking? I don't know a whole lot about Rotts, but I do have breeder friends.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They actually look pretty good for this age. We will look at them for real when they are about 7.5 weeks old.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Any ideas? I know you don't make your final call until a later age, but I know with me, I usually find the ones I like early, and am able to see them from day one and usually have a good idea by 8 weeks.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It's a little different with their only being 2. 

Plus I have no pressure to make any decision as I know that Harley is sold and I am keeping Grace, it seems, for the short term anyway.

There are certain features I like better on each one. They both look like nice puppies right now.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

You _have_ to keep Grace Red. I _need_ to watch her grow up. 

They're looking lovely. I'm hoping to catch the cam on sometime soon.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are 6 weeks old today. Each nearly identical in weight, at a few ounces under 9 lbs. They are happy playful inquisitive friendly puppies who love people.

Harley



















Grace


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think that is what I love about Rottie pups. They look like Giant heads with these big tree trunk legs coming out from under the big head. lol They are so stocky even when they are little and very much resemble bear cubs.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I love Grace's expression in the last pic.. she looks like "Must we take more pictures" 

Inga I was thinking the same thing.. they look like little bear cubs.. soo cute.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Such beautiful Rottie babies. I love their stumpy feet!


----------

